# Fashionably Fuschia and Fake Eyelashes (Sorry, I've been posting too much!)



## ashley_v85 (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry for all of the posts lately...I guess I've been bored. And I know I already posted one today, but I like this one better. 

Don't worry, you won't see as much of me in a few days, when I have to work all day/night again. Haha. 

Haha. It's lame...all of the FOTDs that I like the most are done when I stay at home and don't go out and do shit. Oh well. 






Best.dog.ever...she got a hair cut for the summer, haha. 






























Eyes 
Bare Canvas paint
Beige-ing s/s
Sharkskin s/s
Carbon e/s
Dark Soul pigment
Anti-Establishment e/s
Frost pigment (but I went over it with Pink Opal pigment...I liked that better)
Pink Opal pigment
Gateaux e/s
Espresso e/s on brows
Blacktrack f/l (waterline)
Night Sky sparklesoft pencil
Maybelline Great Lash mascara
Fake eyelashes (obviously)...they're the same ones I used in that bright FOTD the other day. 

Face 
Studio Fix Fluid in NW20
Studio Fix in N4
Living Pink e/s
Pink Opal pigment
Physician's Formula concealer duo in Yellow/Light

Lips 
Fashionably Fuschia l/s
Sweetie Cake l/g


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 17, 2006)

Hehe, could you look any foxier?


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2006)

Your FOTDs are my favorite!  You have such a talent for eye makeup and makeup in general!  I am loving it plus you are so pretty!  I am so envious!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That made me smile, hehe. I really really appreciate that!


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 17, 2006)

Total hotness! And don't you apologize for "posting too much". I don't think that's possible! In any case, I look forward to all your FOTD's.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 17, 2006)

Awww, well thank you!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 17, 2006)

look at you you sexy little thing! i'm loving the smoky eyes with the fabulously delicious hot pink lips


----------



## danaLynn (Apr 17, 2006)

so very beautiful girl! Wow


----------



## trucco.diva (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't apologise and don't stop posting! I love your work and always look forward to you FOTD's!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah, don't stop posting. its awesome! awww puppy!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Girl You Are Too Freakin Hot Your Make~up Is Banging!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I Love Your Doggie Too!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 17, 2006)

Love the eyes.


----------



## feel.the.BEAT (Apr 17, 2006)

its soo hot!!! i wish i could pull off that lip color! it looks great on you!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 17, 2006)

I love your makeup...always. Is that by chance an Old English sheepdog?


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've loved all your FOTDs! You look amazing here...so don't stop posting or be sorry for posting too much! lol


----------



## baby_love (Apr 17, 2006)

ahh I can't find where you said which lashes those are, they are so pretty and they look AMAZING with this look.  I honestly think you can pull off any color and any combination.  ::jealous face::

and I love how you wear e/s as blush, it's cool and unconventional or however you spell it.


----------



## KJam (Apr 17, 2006)

No such thing as too much of a good thing!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *here_is_gone_88* 
_I love your makeup...always. Is that by chance an Old English sheepdog?_

 
YES!!! She's an Old English Sheepdog, she's just shaved for the summer, haha. They are seriously the sweetest, most loving dogs EVER.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 
_ahh I can't find where you said which lashes those are, they are so pretty and they look AMAZING with this look.  I honestly think you can pull off any color and any combination.  ::jealous face::

and I love how you wear e/s as blush, it's cool and unconventional or however you spell it._

 

Thank you so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know about ANY color and any combination...but thank you. 

Haha I just use eyeshadow as blush because I like the color, and I don't have very many blushes, hehe. I always spend all my money on eye and lip products. I need to invest in some other stuff though, like blushes. 

The lashes are a brand called Red Cherry. I found them at this cute little local store called Got Beauty.


----------



## simar (Apr 17, 2006)

you are gorgeous and i always look forward to seeing ur FOTDs. they are always amazing and flawless!    I agree with the others, you can pull off any colour! I love the colours you used in this one. The lips look awesome. You are one of my makeup idols...


----------



## Pei (Apr 17, 2006)

U're hot!
I'm convinced to get Fashionably Fuschia l/s!


----------



## alysia (Apr 17, 2006)

Your so cute! You remind me of Kristen Bell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the look


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simar* 
_you are gorgeous and i always look forward to seeing ur FOTDs. they are always amazing and flawless!    I agree with the others, you can pull off any colour! I love the colours you used in this one. The lips look awesome. You are one of my makeup idols...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well thank you! I am extremely flattered, especially by that last statement. Haha.


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 17, 2006)

wow hot post as much as u want i enjoy lookin


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 17, 2006)

Kristen Bell? Who's that? Is it Zenon? Because I like Zenon, haha.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 18, 2006)

As others have said, I don't think you can post too much.  I love seeing what you'll come up w/ next!  Fashionably Fuschia looks so foxy on you, completes your gorgeous look so well.  Bring on another one when you can - hope they don't work you too hard!


----------



## tracie (Apr 18, 2006)

Your FOTDs are always so pretty, you remind me of that girl from Scrubs..but a lot prettier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to start copying your looks, because they're gorgeous and I have a similar skin/eye/hair(somewhat) color


----------



## snickrs (Apr 18, 2006)

GORGEOUS!!!! i love dark looks


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks guys! Now I want to know what the girl from Scrubs looks like. 

You can tell I'm a dork and that most of what I watch is animated or on Comedy Central, because I don't know any of these people, haha.


----------



## tracie (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 
_Thanks guys! Now I want to know what the girl from Scrubs looks like. 

You can tell I'm a dork and that most of what I watch is animated or on Comedy Central, because I don't know any of these people, haha._

 
haha its okay, i watch way too much vh1 and tlc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




girl from scrubs


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 
_Your FOTDs are always so pretty, you remind me of that girl from Scrubs..but a lot prettier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to start copying your looks, because they're gorgeous and I have a similar skin/eye/hair(somewhat) color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should! I want to copy that colorful one that you just posted. I LOVE it.


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 18, 2006)

ok you are really just too gorgeous. fashionable fuschia looks great on you. it makes me look like a neon care bear, lol. and those lashes = pure sex. what are they?

and your dog is precious.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha yeah, my dog rules. 

They're called Red Cherry lashes. I got them for like $2.50 at this local store called Got Beauty.


----------



## ladycandy (Apr 19, 2006)

Keep posting your FOTD's are gorgeous!!

LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 19, 2006)

Hawt stuff!!!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 20, 2006)

Aww, your dog is so cute!


----------



## natasha (Jun 5, 2007)

gorgeous love that look.......


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 5, 2007)

*H-O-T!!!! And so are you!* :loveya:


----------



## Hilly (Jun 5, 2007)

please do a tut on this look!!


----------



## june19th (Jun 5, 2007)

I miss your posts on here and LJ! Come backkkkkkk! lol


----------



## applefrite (Jun 5, 2007)

Very beautiful !!!


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 

 
_U're hot!
I'm convinced to get Fashionably Fuschia l/s!_

 
Do get it, it's JUST WONDERFUL, lol! It's a tiny tiny touch less blue and brighter than Girl About Town, and the lustre texture works really well with such a bright, bold colour - def. my favourite fuschia lipstick EVER!!!


Anyway - this is a wonderful look and NO WAY do you post too much, sweetie! I always look forward to your stuff!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Sometimes I don't care too much for fake eyelashes (probably 'cuz I'm jealous & can't apply them to save my life), but these are FABULOUS!  I love this ultra dark & sexy look.  Great job!


----------



## entipy (Jun 5, 2007)

I second the "come back" notion!!! This is awesome.


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 5, 2007)

You're stunning & I love all your looks, they always look amazing. Like someone else said, don't apologise for posting too much! I can't find your other fotd that you posted today though


----------



## Amiepots (Jun 5, 2007)

you know what im jealous of most?

Your eyebrows.
stunning brows

im even more jealous as mine currently look like someones taped a pair of wooly bear caterpillars to my face.


----------



## JCBean (Jun 5, 2007)

Love it-so smouldering!! You're really working that look hun!! x


----------



## Mien (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_YES!!! She's an Old English Sheepdog, she's just shaved for the summer, haha. They are seriously the sweetest, most loving dogs EVER._

 
I was wondering the same thing, they have such recogniceble faces! We used to have 2 OES and now my mom has 1 and 2 bouviers. (I recently moved out) I absolutely love them, we have are OES'es hair short too, he loves to swim and we're scared he'll sink with all the hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I love your MU, you can never post too much!


----------



## _dora_ (Jun 6, 2007)

Your dog is so cute! Your make-up and hair look amazing.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 6, 2007)

oh gosh, girl, you are absolutely gorgeous! gorgeous. everything: the hair, the makeup.


----------



## odditorium (Jun 6, 2007)

I am just in LOVE with the lashes - this look is hot!  There's no such thing as posting too much from you, lol


----------



## raquel13 (Jun 6, 2007)

That lip color is smokin' on you! You look amazing!


----------



## Ciara (Jun 6, 2007)

lovely, stunning, hottness!!!  lol
love it.


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 6, 2007)

jeeez


ur so hott

damn you! lol


----------



## breathless (Jun 7, 2007)

i love all of your fotd's!
i also do my makeup when i don't go out. seems like i have more time to just sit on my arse. lol.


----------

